# Driving music...



## cddmkv (Sep 6, 2008)

So what are some good driving music mixes you guys listen to while obeying all posted speed limits?


----------



## willxcore (Aug 27, 2008)

i listen to a lot of liquid drum&bass
the hospital podcast on itunes is pretty legit
or go on youtube and search for Liquicity's channel
he has a bunch of great artists.


----------



## cddmkv (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (willxcore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willxcore* »_i listen to a lot of liquid drum&bass
the hospital podcast on itunes is pretty legit
or go on youtube and search for Liquicity's channel
he has a bunch of great artists.

sweet thanks man. anyone else?


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (cddmkv)*

haha when its raining i put on my enya cd... i dont know why but it sets the mood so nice


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (mkIIIVDUB)*

armin van burren! lol. some coldplay, jazz.


----------



## dief (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4243859 
there's some good stuff in there


----------



## burnedwithdesire (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (dief)*

trance, like paul van dyk and armin van buuren for sure


----------



## cddmkv (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## Barushie (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (cddmkv)*

Rammstein FTW! Nothing is more fitting than German Industrial music in a German Industry product!


----------



## burnedwithdesire (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (Barushie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barushie* »_Rammstein FTW! Nothing is more fitting than German Industrial music in a German Industry product!









rammstein WHILE obeying speed limits? not possible


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (burnedwithdesire)*

the mars volta...nice and loud...


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (burnedwithdesire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnedwithdesire* »_trance, like paul van dyk and armin van buuren for sure

"out there and back" pure pvd!!!


----------



## uRn2mygti (Dec 5, 2006)

HOSPITAL RECORDS FTW! TECHNICS 2000 OLD SCHOOL PROGRESSIVE BREAKS lives in the mk2.


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (willxcore)*

i pop in marvin gaye and just cruise... especially in the summer time


----------



## TurboVWCoupe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Driving music... (cddmkv)*

SUPERMODE-TELL ME WHY SICK!!!!


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (iDubber.com)*

Mute Math ftw!


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Jools Holland's Big Band Rhythm & Blues


----------



## ilovevvv (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*

deadmau5, gianluca mota, paul van dyk, ramstein, red hot chili poeppers, crystal castles, deleriumand scorpions if you like clean crisp symbals ..... get some!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant guarantee you a ticket free ride though


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (ilovevvv)*

My personal favorite is Kaskade - 4am. Listening to this song while going for a cruise late (around 2am-4am) at night when no cars are around, when the streets are quite, when there is no traffic is one of the best feelings I am telling you. I also like to listen to other trance/techno artists such as Tiesto, Armin van Buuren, Paul van Dyk, and other. Metallica is also great when I am in the rush somewhere....








Kaskade - 4am:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovsjkYytGOU


----------



## Th3internut (Mar 7, 2009)

ferry corsten, infected mushroom, starkid, paul van dyk , arman van buuren, bass nectar, andy moor, above and beyond, oceanlab, Iio, trans humanist. 
Them some goodies.


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

slayer, cannibal corpse, pretty much anything pissed off and fast


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (Th3internut)*

Mindless Self Indulgece. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (killercoconuts)*

Minus the Bear
Queens of the Stone Age
System of a Down
Radiohead
DJ Shadow
The Strokes
Deftones
Red Hot Chili Peppers 
Beck 
Avenged Sevenfold
Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin
Yadda Yadda Yadda..............


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*

Bumpin reggae 90% of the time. Bob, Steel Pulse, Midnite, Gregory Issacs, Jacob Miller, Toots and the Maytals, Luciano to name a few.
Other times I like my old school soul stuff, Marvin, Al Green, James Brown, Curtis Mayfield...
Currently stuck on "Be thankfull for what you got" by William DeVaughn (EP, not the radio version







)
Now and then when I'm driving the maximum allowable speed through some twisties (







) I like to play some drum and base stuff, don't really know any artists though


----------



## will-editionone (Dec 29, 2007)

seems to me like you people like your dutch DJ's


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

tribe called quest. just fitting for a mk3 and a mk2


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_tribe called quest.


WORD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Lately it's been *Rise Against* for me.


----------



## xsparrowx (Sep 4, 2008)

the Smiths for driving the speed limit


----------



## MKIVGLXVR6 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Driving music... (cddmkv)*

LCD Soundsystem!


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Driving music... (cddmkv)*

speed limit obeying tunes? hmm...
try some Fripp & Eno,yeah it's from the '70's,but it's good to drive to(great rain drivin' music)the album'No *****footing' is great.another great one of theirs is 'Evening Star'-it's all good,but the last song is a 29minute masterpiece of Frippertronics(that's his frankenstein monster of different electronic gizmos)very intense!


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_tribe called quest. just fitting for a mk3 and a mk2


oh god yes


----------



## JohnnyRocket54 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd have to say... Job For A Cowboy 
put in a good set of tweeters and your ears will bleed


----------



## SmokeyBurnout (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: (JohnnyRocket54)*

Cruising in the mountains, i love some Steve Kimmock Band. Killer instrumental, lots of pedal steel and arpeggiated guitar riffs.


----------



## schnauzered1.8t (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (SmokeyBurnout)*

Gotta stay calm when driving around the tourist crowd. Gordon Lightfoot, Jim Croce, James Taylor, and Steely Dan. In all seriousness, not bad music for just relaxing as the music is phenomenal and the message still applies to real life. 70s AM rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## KrautBrenner (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (JohnnyRocket54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnnyRocket54* »_I'd have to say... Job For A Cowboy 
put in a good set of tweeters and your ears will bleed










WORD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ( A 10 in a sealed box doesn't hurt either. )

Every Time I Die
Catherine
Lifetime
Maylene & the Sons of Disaster
The Movielife
Confide
The Get-Up Kids
August Burns Red
Underoath

I do get a lot of tickets though...


----------



## Evan2462 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (KrautBrenner)*

any Top Gear fan should get the cd mixes they put out


----------



## cddmkv (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Evan2462)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evan2462* »_any Top Gear fan should get the cd mixes they put out

good idea. im gonna go search for them!


----------



## eGolfTDI (Feb 27, 2009)

Thievery Corporation ftw. Also, DJ Shadow, Daft Punk, AK1200, DJ Icey and any Trip Hop.
All this is good for work. Check out pandora.com and find other **** you like.


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (cddmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cddmkv* »_
good idea. im gonna go search for them!









I was going to post just this very thing...
I actually downloaded a couple of them, and even though I have a lot of the songs on their own it is nice to have a mix already established for you








Some of the songs they end up choosing are cheesy and you'll skip over 'em, but the general vibe is pleasing, upbeat, and fun.








edit: otherwise, I prefer heavy fast loud (most of the bands previously listed by the metal-heads







Add to that In Pieces "Lions Write History"...my personal favorite from start to finish driving album) or high-BPM techo with or without vocals (see: edIT and Pendulum being EXCELLENT places to start. 



_Modified by IDdubber at 1:54 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (IDdubber)*

thrice
bayside
dj shadow.
atcq
sublime


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (XS_GTI3)*









Veil of Maya


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (JohnnyRocket54)*

just cruising music is probably going to be anything easier to listen to... 
The Spill Canvas
Saosin
Alexisonfire
Escape the Fate
Newton Faulkner
Scary Kids Scaring Kids
Senses Fail
Silverstein
Story of the Year
anything along those lines
When i wanna have some fun in my car
Haste the Day
As Blood Runs Black
As I Lay Dying
Attack Attack
A Day To Remember
A Devil Wears Prada
Beneath the Sky
Lamb of God
Killswitch Engage
Bullet for My Valentine
Underoath




_Modified by korre07 at 7:12 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (korre07)*

I find that when I'm just cruising I listen to a lot of the Devin Townsend Band's mellower stuff (The Hummer, Bastard, etc), Karl Sander's Saurian Mediation album, Dissection, and 009 Sound System.
But when I feel like having fun Municipal Waste, At The Gates, and Vader get thrown into the mix...


----------



## william.jesseman (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (NHKid)*

I don't drive significant distances much except for to go to the twin cities mountain biking, but on those commutes we listen to alot of motion city soundtrack or anything rhymesayers. I don't know why, but I love driving through minneapolis listening to motion city in the summer.


----------



## chadn502 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Driving music... (cddmkv)*

when cruising i normally listen to tiger army, anberlin, or paramore. when wanting to have fun its rammstein or the transplants.


----------



## JohnnyRocket54 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Driving music... (chadn502)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chadn502* »_anberlin, or paramore


There you go, Hayley Williams is a B-A-B-E in my opinion. (For anyone who doesn't know, she is the singer of Paramore)


----------



## JohnnyRocket54 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (korre07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *korre07* »_just cruising music is probably going to be anything easier to listen to... 

Saosin

Senses Fail
Story of the Year
anything along those lines
When i wanna have some fun in my car

As Blood Runs Black
As I Lay Dying
Attack Attack
A Day To Remember
A Devil Wears Prada
Killswitch Engage
Underoath
_Modified by korre07 at 7:12 PM 5-19-2009_


i think i just drooled a little bit. i LOVE music that makes people go














as you drive past


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Driving music... (JohnnyRocket54)*

It's a toss up between Underoath and Metallica. Death Magnetic rules.


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Driving music... (cddmkv)*

Usually SLAYER, Pantera, AK1200, and Willie Nelson


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Driving music... (lowbudget)*

radio dept. for normal driving and eoto for the fast


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

A Day To Remember!
or mostly a large amount of neil young


----------



## Angamie (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Driving music... (cddmkv)*

Obeying the speed limit? Hmm....that doesn't sound very fun but maybe I'll try it one day








I listen to the Octane channel on Sirius. It's awesome


----------

